# Need to check coil on Aurora Vibrator Chassis ?



## SlotTedII (Jan 6, 2005)

Hi ALL!
So...I have a few Vibrator Chassis, I'de like to check continuity in the coils. Just were are the 2 points were I can put the leads from my multimeter. I've tried a bunch of places, for all I know they could just be dead ! 
Many thanks , SlotTedIII


----------



## bobwoodly (Aug 25, 2008)

I don't use a multi meter but if you have the reed assembly on you can simply apply power to two spots to see if you have a working contraption










Apply power to the round silver contact point on the bottom of the base chassis and the coil terminal contact point and the reed assembly will move. These are the two points that the brush plate pickups touch the chassis. You could try the multimeter at those points too.


----------



## SlotTedII (Jan 6, 2005)

That I know .........I have a whole bunch of naked chassis that don't have the plates attached. I was looking for a way to test them .........naked ! 
THANKS !!


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*How can Bumble Bees fly?*

Note center drawing.

One test probe goes to the fixed "Vibrator contact point" on the chassis centerline. The other test probe goes to to the "Coil Contact" located outboard on the pass. side of the chassis.

No continuity = no go.

A vibe in good working order should have continuity across the pick ups. The coil contact and the pass side shoe should have continuity. It's a simple spring contact and is prone to corrosion especially after storage.

The vibrator contact (s) need attention too. One is fixed and the other is moveable. The moveable one is on the contact breaker plate. These are frequently hashed because they carry all the load. A raggity plate contact can be file dressed and carefully sanded with with fine paper. A snaggled fixed contact point can be salvaged with some careful dremel work using a fine stone. 

It should also be noted that the fixed Vibrator contact is NOT insulated from the chassis frame. It is NORMAL to have continuity between the vibrator contact, and the frame and the driver side shoe. Once you understand the current path and the weak points vibes are easy to work with. 

Typically Vibes wont be easy to test. Common corrosion at the contact points inhibit getting a good read until you actually dress them; so to read/test them you have to service them. The original manual addresses the service requirments. A lil rub with a pencil eraser or a sandpaper kiss is usually sufficient to encourage the lil buggers....unless you have damage.


----------



## bobwoodly (Aug 25, 2008)

You can apply power and just see if it will magnetize i.e. pick up a screw or something else light and metal. I just tested a couple with a screw and it works as a quick and dirty testing method.


----------



## SlotTedII (Jan 6, 2005)

Thank you!!!!!


----------



## SlotTedII (Jan 6, 2005)

Does anybody know what the threads are on these screws ? OR were to get the screws ? It'sa hit and miss situation on FEEBay !
It says in the manual they are #2 , @ 3/16 inches long. But what is the thread count ? Is it 56 ? 
THANKS, Ted


----------

